# Abandoned Farm and Forge. Norfolk. Oct 12.



## Black Shuck (Oct 24, 2012)

An abandoned Farm with a Forge in central Norfolk. I have tried and failed miserably to find any history for this gem in North Norfolk. All I can say is it's built of typical Norfolk flint, and most curiously has what seem to be Nissen Huts as barns. They may have been taken from a nearby Airfield after it closed just after the war. Anyway the Pics, this was the first explore for me by myself after a long lay off







Looking up the main farmyard from the main road






The main Farmhouse, this was boarded up as tight as a nuns chuff!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Oct 24, 2012)

Aw, what a waste, looks like such a lovely little house. Nice pics, thanks


----------



## UE-OMJ (Oct 24, 2012)

Thats my favourite type of explore. Thanks for sharing that one.


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 24, 2012)

The two things which always fall from cliffs in cartoons are anvils and pianos, and this has it all! 
Looks a cracking one shuck, a proper relic of its time. Lovely pics too, cheers for sharing!


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 24, 2012)

Sshhhh... said:


> Aw, what a waste, looks like such a lovely little house. Nice pics, thanks



Thanks Ssssshh, was a nice re introduction to the game after some time out


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 24, 2012)

UE-OMJ said:


> Thats my favourite type of explore. Thanks for sharing that one.



Cheers OMJ, I love little backwater Rurex's like this. I was chased by security all over the place!!!


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 24, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> The two things which always fall from cliffs in cartoons are anvils and pianos, and this has it all!
> Looks a cracking one shuck, a proper relic of its time. Lovely pics too, cheers for sharing!



My pleasure X!, These rural places sure have some character. I wonder how long that Forge had laid like that eh?...


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 25, 2012)

What a beautiful building,great photos.


----------



## silver surfer (Oct 25, 2012)

great pics and a great place


----------



## Stussy (Oct 25, 2012)

Awesome find, love farms, and with a piano and forge its just a bonus! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 25, 2012)

flyboys90 said:


> What a beautiful building,great photos.[/QThanks a lot, I liked it!


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 25, 2012)

Stussy said:


> Awesome find, love farms, and with a piano and forge its just a bonus! Thanks for sharing!



I do really like these rurex places, they're just awesome.


----------



## steve2109 (Oct 25, 2012)

Cracking stuff mate, looked very interesting, thanks for sharing and welcome back


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 25, 2012)

steve2109 said:


> Cracking stuff mate, looked very interesting, thanks for sharing and welcome back[/Q Thanks Steve, good to be back.


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 26, 2012)

silver surfer said:


> great pics and a great place



Thanks Silver Surfer, this place is one of my favourites!


----------



## Bones out (Oct 26, 2012)

Nice work there fella,

A rather over zealous farmer put a stop to our games here last year in his tractor, so we popped out in the field next to it, walked across the road to the bench and watched them trying to find us as we munched on a snack bar. Boot open, full of camera stuff and they were clueless. Fun times indeed.

You have some very good shots from there, I couldn't find any history either....


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 26, 2012)

Bonesout said:


> Nice work there fella,
> 
> A rather over zealous farmer put a stop to our games here last year in his tractor, so we popped out in the field next to it, walked across the road to the bench and watched them trying to find us as we munched on a snack bar. Boot open, full of camera stuff and they were clueless. Fun times indeed.
> 
> You have some very good shots from there, I couldn't find any history either....



Thanks Bones out, I'd loved to have seen that happen, I'd have pissed myself laughing!


----------



## urbandreamer (Nov 3, 2012)

Love the pictures of the forge the place looks amazing


----------



## shane.c (Nov 3, 2012)

Shame nice place, thanks for posting,.


----------



## Black Shuck (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks a lot Shane.


----------



## Black Shuck (Nov 3, 2012)

urbandreamer said:


> Love the pictures of the forge the place looks amazing



Thanks very much Urban.


----------



## darbians (Nov 3, 2012)

Nice work. I popped over last weekend. A great 50mm location!


----------



## Black Shuck (Nov 3, 2012)

Indeed it is , yes. A lot of old relics.


----------



## Labb (Nov 4, 2012)

Very good shots


----------



## Hendreforgan (Nov 9, 2012)

That barn looks old, very, very old. Wouldn't be surprised it it couldn't be listed without anyone knowing.


----------



## perjury saint (Nov 10, 2012)

*Liking that alot! My dad was a farrier so its nice to see an old forge on here...*


----------



## MD (Nov 10, 2012)

good to see you back mate


----------



## st33ly (Nov 12, 2012)

This place looks interesting


----------



## urbandreamer (Nov 12, 2012)

Searched high and low for this yesterday. I have a rough idea but no luck! I can't wait to find it and get some shots!!


----------



## addictedmedia (Nov 12, 2012)

wicked post keep up the good work


----------



## scribble (Nov 13, 2012)

I love the b & w forge photo. And what a lovely flint dressing on the house!


----------



## chaoticreason (Nov 16, 2012)

Great Find.
I love the piano in black and white.


----------



## Andy Wipes (Dec 17, 2012)

Great photos. Love old farms; something rather sad about them. I worked on farms for a few years in the 60's after leaving School so always have a soft spot for them.


----------



## Pen15 (Dec 17, 2012)

Liking this alot. Thanks for sharing.

Great pics too.


----------



## Bones out (Dec 17, 2012)

Pen15 said:


> Liking this alot. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Great pics too.



Because it's got a piano 

BTW, seen that babe in the raw


----------



## MrDan (Dec 25, 2012)

I love shots of disused pianos, and that anvil is great, would love to stumble across something like this


----------



## alex76 (Dec 26, 2012)

great work black shuck loved it


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks a lot Alex, one of my favourites here.


----------

